# I accidentally broke their egg. Will they lay another one.



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

The pair of pigeons that I've been trying to get to breed for a long time FINALLY laid their first egg today. When the parents got off the nest to eat I picked the egg up to inspect it (very stupid, I know). Long story short, I broke the egg. I know they will be laying their 2nd egg soon, but will they lay a 3rd egg to replace the one I broke? So that there will be 2 eggs in the nest?


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

No. 

They will sit on and hatch the second egg, and raise you one big healthy baby. Then when that baby is about 20-25 days old, they will lay two eggs again. They will continue to feed the lone baby for awhile longer, while they are sitting on two new eggs.

Do not inspect the new eggs.

By the way. If you want your baby birds banded. You need to obtain bands now, and put them on when the baby is about 5 to 6 days old. Depends on the size of the baby, and what breed.


----------



## Ikon (Feb 11, 2013)

my pair of homer laid another set of eggs after 14 days only. prior to this eggs, only 1 hatched. luckily, they may feed the squab well since it's only 1.


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

First, your inspecting the egg to soon. You have to wait a week/5 days till you can be sure there is life in there. When you candle the egg there will be red veins running thru it.

Second, when you are a newbie at this I always suggezt to candle eggs at night right on the nest so u dnt have to worry about dropping the egg. Plus the birds are a lot more willing for u to look at the egg because they are less skittish when they cant see.

Third, if they are a new pair, in my experience the second egg barely ever hatches befause the cock doesnt do his "job correctly lol. So after 5 days candle the egg to make sure you arent waiting for a squab that will never come.

Fourth, good luck and enjoy your birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If I was waiting eggs and excited and new to this, I would of proabably picked it up too to look at it. you will eventually get over that as pigeons lay many eggs in their lifetime..so much so you will get sick of it at some point. don't fret there will me more in the next clutch , if this one hatches after the 19 days and lives she will probably lay more eggs when the youngster is about three weeks old and then the cock will be feeding and she will be laying again. fake eggs are a must if one does not seperate their pairs...every single egg does not need to be hatched, that is how things get too over crowded and a pair should only raise three rounds in a years time to keep healthy and not get run down.


----------

